# Personalised hell scenario



## AL1CE (Jul 2, 2014)

So you die and go to Hell and a demon greets you and says








"Hi, welcome to Hell, we don't do the fire and pitchforks thing anymore. Instead you pick an activity and you do that one thing for the rest of eternity. Most people go crazy within the first couple of years. So what's your poison?"


----------



## AL1CE (Jul 2, 2014)

I think I would choose to play Shadowrun with my friends for the rest of eternity. Shadowrun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Yeah I'm sitting round a dining table for eternity but I'm imagining being a cool character doing cool stuff. Also ordering pizza, drinking coffee and trips to the toilet are all part of the normal playing Shadowrun experience. So it's just the lack of sleep thing but I'm dead and did I mention we've got coffee.


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

clubbing for eternity :crazy:


----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

Going camping. Camping supplies eternally furnished I hope. No other campers allowed- only animals!


----------



## brajenful (Feb 16, 2014)

Play basketball. I would probably go insane quickly, but whatever.


----------



## AL1CE (Jul 2, 2014)

Lucky Luciano said:


> clubbing for eternity :crazy:


That sounds like hell.



suzypike said:


> Going camping. Camping supplies eternally furnished I hope. No other campers allowed- only animals!


Not bad but I'd want some human company too (I guess that's why you're an I and I'm an E). Of course your supplies would magically replenish.



brajenful said:


> Play basketball. I would probably go insane quickly, but whatever.


Yup bounce, bounce, bounce!! I'm feeling kinda nuts just thinking about it.








It's nice that with only 4 replies (including mine) all The Creator types are represented. However it also feels like the feelers thus far put more thought into their ideas than the thinkers. At least that's my opinion. lol


----------



## brajenful (Feb 16, 2014)

AL1CE said:


> It's nice that with only 4 replies (including mine) all The Creator types are represented. However it also feels like the feelers thus far put more thought into their ideas than the thinkers. At least that's my opinion. lol


I think it's just a coincidence, although I wouldn't put much thought in my ideas, because I am not capable of doing that. That is a personal thing, though. Also, 4 replies are nearly not enough to determine such a thing. At least that's my opinion.


----------



## AL1CE (Jul 2, 2014)

lol


----------



## Mostly Harmless (Oct 16, 2011)

sleeping peacefully and comfortably for eternity. which is pretty much like being dead. which is what i would be if i were in hell.


----------



## BleaK (Jul 5, 2013)

All you can eat buffet.


----------



## jinhong91 (Apr 29, 2014)

Living life as I am right now.

Living is an activity.


----------



## AL1CE (Jul 2, 2014)

jinhong91 said:


> Living life as I am right now.
> 
> Living is an activity.


lol, life can be hell. By the way you might regret that choice when the Human race (and eventually all life) dies out and you're left all alone.


----------



## jinhong91 (Apr 29, 2014)

AL1CE said:


> lol, life can be hell. By the way you might regret that choice when the Human race (and eventually all life) dies out and you're left all alone.


But think about all the stuff that might happen. Also, its immortality.


----------



## Devorah T. (Jun 2, 2014)

BleaK said:


> All you can eat buffet.


That could be painful.


----------



## Devorah T. (Jun 2, 2014)

I would be here on PerC. With you all. Having to put up with my craziness when it comes on after a couple of years. :ninja:


----------



## sasspot (Apr 11, 2014)

Sex


----------



## emmamadden (Jul 7, 2013)

I'd be having sex for eternity.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Humm, I wanna sleep in a field of flowers.


----------

